# Anyone use a fold up light box.



## chartle

One like this. 

https://www.banggood.com/9-Inch-Por...ing-Cube-Soft-Box-p-1168027.html?rmmds=search







I have a cloth photo cube but it takes too much time setting up.


----------



## SteveJ

I don't use one, but it looks like a pretty cool idea.


----------



## TonyL

I like the design, but the sides look somewhat opaque; I wonder how well they will diffuse light.


----------



## gtriever

I'd want more room than 9x9. I have the Fotodiox box listed in the link below, and sometimes it feels too small.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...ox_led550_20x20_led_studio_in_a_box_20_x.html


----------



## tonylumps

Here is the FotoFox light Box I am using the grey back ground.Maybe I tried the White, too bright.


----------



## its_virgil

yes, I use a fold up light box,  but not that one.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Gwatson50

These are new pen kits on me! Can you tell me what they are and where you sourced them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## gimpy

I use one also. I believe mine is called the light box. They work pretty darn good


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## tonylumps

Gwatson50 said:


> These are new pen kits on me! Can you tell me what they are and where you sourced them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



The M3 Blanks are Emperor Fountain and  Rollerball The other 2 are the Princess From PSI


----------



## flyitfast

I have a fold up box from Polaroid that works well.  However. like most fold up units it does take time to setup.  All the lights and stands fit in pockets that are part of the "kit".  The lights are kinda wimpy but give fair pictures.  I have added a couple of light bars that fit over the top.  It came with four colored backgrounds, but I almost always use a graduated gray sheet that I added to the setup.  I would add a picture of it but don't time right now to set it up!!!
Wish I had a place to leave it setup, but the dining room table gets frowned on.  :biggrin:
A better camera would help also for better pictures.
Most of mine are spur of the moment pictures, so the cell phone gets used a lot.
Gordon


----------



## Bob in SF

This one works well for me - got it on amazon.com:

LimoStudio 16" x 16" Table Top Photo Photography Studio Lighting Light Tent Kit in a Box, AGG349 

- Bob


----------



## Providentialpens

I made my own light box out of white cardboard. It seems to work perfectly for my application.




That's what my light box looks like. 
Here's a picture of what I can get out of it.


----------



## chartle

flyitfast said:


> I have a fold up box from Polaroid that works well.  However. like most fold up units it does take time to setup.  All the lights and stands fit in pockets that are part of the "kit".....



The one I linked to unfolds and there is one light strip already installed. You just unfold it and plug in the lights to a 5v mini USB.


----------



## leehljp

These type were popular a few years ago for several members here:

https://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Shoot...3&sr=8-3&keywords=light+tents+for+photography

I hope you get something started again. It certainly is telling for those who simply take a picture of a pen versus those who use decent diffused lighting.

I am not a fan of the strip multi dot LEDs though. If diffused it may be OK, but direct multiple LED light on a finely polished finish will cause multiple reflection points, making it difficult see a continuous reflection finish. As an example, look at the current front page pen photo "Chittum Burl Set by firewhatfire" Notice the finish reflection - it is one long reflection. Multiple light points make that difficult to see, and some may like that. For me, a good photo will also show the skill of a fine finish, as does the photo noted.


----------



## martin pearson

It doesn't fold up but I made myself a small lightbox to photograph small items from odd bits I had lying about the workshop, cost me next to nothing to make, seems to work quite well


----------



## vtgaryw

tonylumps said:


> Here is the FotoFox light Box I am using the grey back ground.Maybe I tried the White, too bright.



I like the design of that box.  Is the streak of light across the middle of the picture the vertex where the bottom meets the back?  The pictures are great but I'm not sure I'd like that streak.

Gary


----------



## Marmotjr

There was a decent one on amazon that was listed as a Prime day deal I was Eyeballing, but I didn't pull the trigger.

I have a whole bunch of 24"x24" .010" polystyrene sheets from a vacu forming project that never launched, so I'm planning on making a box with those.  I already use them on the clamp on shop lights with daylight balanced bulbs.  One without the poly diffuser for the main light, and one with the poly, just clamped to the rim of the hood, as the fill light.  Works pretty good.


----------



## keepanionme14

I use a light box just like the one pictured in the OP.  I got it from amazon for under $10.  It sets up in under a minute and works great.


----------



## CreativeCanes

I use one that looks the same. I find it works great, I still need to adjust the brightness a little with a photo editor, but I picked mine up for $7 on Ebay and it is worth the small cost in my opinion. The sides are a little flimsy but it came with a white background and a black, I just plug it into my laptop and it's good to go. I found I didn't need any other lighting apart from the led's that's attached to it. Easy to set up and use.


----------



## Carl Fisher

chartle said:


> One like this.
> 
> https://www.banggood.com/9-Inch-Por...ing-Cube-Soft-Box-p-1168027.html?rmmds=search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cloth photo cube but it takes too much time setting up.



I have one of these and like it enough to have sold my big light box. It folds down nicely and stores away when I don't need it, sets up on a tray table and has plenty of light with 2 LED strips built in. I have the Foldio brand


----------



## Garrett'sWoodworx

I have that one and generally like it, especially for quick photos. My biggest complaint is that (as someone else noted) the string of LEDs along the top front edge reflects off of the item like a series of hotspots rather than diffuse light. Haven't found a way to easily resolve that yet, otherwise I like it.  
For TonyL: the sides are pretty opaque because it is designed to just use the string of mini LEDs mounted inside that flap you see running across the top front.  I wouldn't use it for external side-lighting. I drag out the bulkier fabric-sided box when I need the really good diffuse lighting.


----------



## Carl Fisher

Garrett'sWoodworx said:


> I have that one and generally like it, especially for quick photos. My biggest complaint is that (as someone else noted) the string of LEDs along the top front edge reflects off of the item like a series of hotspots rather than diffuse light. Haven't found a way to easily resolve that yet, otherwise I like it.
> For TonyL: the sides are pretty opaque because it is designed to just use the string of mini LEDs mounted inside that flap you see running across the top front.  I wouldn't use it for external side-lighting. I drag out the bulkier fabric-sided box when I need the really good diffuse lighting.



You can sort of get around that with another light sitting on top of the box. I have a pair of matrix led lights and if I need a softer light I'll put one of those on top of the box. Seems to work pretty well (like this one: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TJ6JH6)


----------



## BeeAMaker

I just received this one from Amazon,
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MZWSBOP/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Haven't used it yet, but looks like a good investment. just wish the LED lights were battery powered. Might have to convert those. 
It folds all up into a nice carry case with pockets for the lights, lens, and tripod.

Hopefully i will be able to take a little bit better pictures now.


----------



## PenPal

My open light box is a conduit frame easily made flat by removing the four legs sitting on a two inch foam sheet. Works for me every time with a light either side and a top light sits on the frame.Takes me but a few minutes to take a pic then 5 more minutes to post.

Peter.


----------



## Rockytime

PenPal said:


> My open light box is a conduit frame easily made flat by removing the four legs sitting on a two inch foam sheet. Works for me every time with a light either side and a top light sits on the frame.Takes me but a few minutes to take a pic then 5 more minutes to post.
> 
> Peter.



I like it.More than adequate. Used outside no lights needed!


----------

